# decoy flocking kits



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

Has anyone used flocking kits on your goose dekes? what were your results,recomendations, who made them etc..... Thanks Jim


----------



## Terry Britton (Jul 3, 2003)

I used the flocking on my duck dekes. THey brought the ducks in good. They look more lifelike. The problem is with the care you need to give them by putting each drake head into a sock to keep the flocking from rubbing off when carrying them. I also cut down the number of dekes I lugged out hunting and had better results with the more lifelike look.

Hope this helps. I know it isn't geese, but the black really did show up on the ducks too.


----------



## Steve Hamel (Mar 1, 2004)

Jim,

Black Widow flocking kits are available through a few different websites. The kits contain enough material to flock about 2 dozen bigfoots. Great stuff. Don't remember the price per kit, but it's pretty reasonable.

The results are amazing. Quick and easy to apply. PM me if you want more details. Go to YWHRC's Photo Gallery if you want to see a few pics of the results. 

Regards,

Steve


----------

